# Socket 1156 motherboard with onboard video?



## Creator1111 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm thinking of building a pc for music production based on an i5 core.  Are there any motherboards, socket LGA1156, that have onboard graphics?  Some boards, with H55 & H57 intel chipsets, seem to have DVI ports on them.  One board I'm looking at, an ASUS P7H55D-M PRO states...

'DVI (Digital Visual Interface) provides high visual quality of digital display devices such as LCD monitor. The interface of this motherboard supports dual VGA output both DVI-D/HDMI and RGB.'

Does this mean I don't need a graphic card, even that I can plug two monitors in to this board?  I only need basic graphics so don't want to buy a graphics card unless I have to.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me....


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, it has onboard video, meaning you don't need a dedicated video card.


----------



## Creator1111 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for replying.  Done a bit more research and think it comes down to a clarksdale vs lynnfield architecture.  Clarksdale has the equivalent of onboard graphics so you don't need a monitor (EDIT: I mean graphics card!) but only when using the dual core i5's.  If you want to use the quad core i5-750 you'll also need a graphics card.  The dual core i5's are only just out so probably have to wait till they settle down a bit if I go that route.  Nothings ever simple!!!


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 17, 2010)

You do need a monitor to display stuff xD The new i5's have GPU on the chip, it won't play any games but will be better then legacy onboard.


----------



## Creator1111 (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont require graphics performance as I wouldn't be playing any games on it.  Reading reviews of the Clarksdale cores, that have intergrated video, compared with Lynnfield that do not, I don't think it's worth it.  The former is the same price, at best, with the latter and doesn't perform as well.  The money I'd save with the graphics card I'd lose with less bang for your buck from the CPU. Might as well go down the i5-750 route and get a cheap graphics card.  Anyway, thanks for the advice folkes...


----------

